# Niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi giải pháp mang lại hiệu quả an toàn nhất



## csevenan (1/10/19)

Niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi là mong muốn của nhiều người không may mắn sở hữu nụ cười hở lợi kém duyên nhưng e sợ phẫu thuật. Tuy nhiên chữa cười hở lợi bằng niềng răng có hiệu quả thế nào và có nên thực hiện không? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu trong bài viết dưới đây.




Niềng răng chữa cười hở lợi được hiểu đơn giản là việc áp dụng phương pháp niềng răng để khắc phục tình trạng nướu răng hàm trên bị lộ ra ngoài quá nhiều, đem lại nụ cười thẩm mỹ hơn. Đây là phương pháp được ưu tiên lựa chọn để khắc phục thẩm mỹ mà không xâm lấn tới răng, an toàn và chi phí thấp hơn.
Tuy nhiên phạm vi phẫu thuật hở lợi bằng niềng răng và hiệu quả sẽ bị hạn chế và không được kết quả hoàn hảo như với phương pháp phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi. Khi đó, tùy vào từng nguyên nhân gây hở lợi, bạn có thể cân nhắc lựa chọn chữa cười hở lợi bằng niềng răng và phương pháp khác để đạt hiệu quả tốt hơn.
Về bản chất, niềng răng là việc tác động lực lên răng để dịch chuyển vị trí, hướng và thế răng, giúp sắp xếp lại các răng ngay ngắn, đúng vị trí trên cung hàm và cân đối khớp cắn. Còn nguyên nhân cười hở lợi có thể do do răng, do xương hàm hoặc do lợi.


----------

